# Keeping two males together



## Leiren (Aug 5, 2007)

Everywhere I read it says that you cannot keep two males rats together because they'll become agressive,but recently ive noticed that all the petstores here do keep males together and they dont seem to fight or anything.So i'm confused,is it true or not?


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

Where have you read that it says that? 

Males can be kept together. I have multiple groups of male rats living together. Occasionally, you will have a rat that's hormones go wacky, and you may need to re-work groups/pairings, but that's the exception, not the rule.

Introductions, gone slowly and as recommend on various sites work quite well.

I think people who think male rats can't live together are actually thinking of male mice.


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

I've never had a problem with male rats together. I did adopt a boy (Remy) who had agression issues, but it worked out well because I was planning on having him neutered to live with the girls anyway!


----------



## Leiren (Aug 5, 2007)

yay this makes me very happy to read haha.


----------



## ddpelp (Jul 25, 2007)

I have read a lot of posts in various email and yahoo groups and never read that two males can not be kept together. Good thing my last 6 male rats have always had a cage buddy and never ever been a female. They get along great and play etc.. even this new set of three males get along like old buddies..

You should not have a problem


----------



## renay (May 30, 2007)

I had two male rats that absolutely adored each other. Maybe you read that male mice or hamsters shouldn't be kept together.. that makes more sense as mice and hamsters are more territorial than rats.


----------



## Leiren (Aug 5, 2007)

Looks like im getting a blue dumbo then


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

I have ever only had males kept together, and have never had a problem other than the normal boys-being-boys.


----------



## cashewsmama (Aug 10, 2007)

yeah, you'll be fine with keeping two males together.

i got two boys from a breeder (grew up in the same cage together but not actually littermates) and they got along so great, but then one day gilbert (my siamese) got too hormonal and would woop Goobers butt so badly he always had excessive scabbing which caused me to separated them for a week. i reintroduced them, gilbert was still being a jerk so i neutered him. hes great now


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

*steals Cashew's floofy soft squishy boys* EEEEEEE!!! The smeezer (or himi... can't ever get those straight) has bunny fur!! EEEE!


----------



## cashewsmama (Aug 10, 2007)

Poppyseed said:


> The smeezer (or himi... can't ever get those straight) has bunny fur!! EEEE!


lol, thanks. i cant believe you can see gilbert's bunny fur from those pics. hes the softest rat i've ever felt before, probably bc he's neutered....but im not sure. gilbert's a siamese velveteen. heres a pic where u can really see the bunny fur haha


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

HOMG *thud* He's melting my heart T_T I want a Gilbert *grabby hands*


----------



## Inesita (Feb 18, 2007)

Aw, he's so cute!


----------



## Bandit (Jul 30, 2007)

I had seven males live together at once. A pappa and his babies. It went wonderful. The introduction went fabulous and they were a wonderful gang up until they all passed.


----------

